# New puppy. Help with color...



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay so I do know that in order to be a Tri there has to be 3 colors... Long story short I was told she was a Tri drove 3 hours there and 3 back to pick her up When I got there I noticed she was missing the white or black that the third color is suppose to be. What Im wondering is exactly what color is she? From what it looks to me she is Champagne... But how can she have the exact marking a Tri is suppose to have? Was she suppose to be a Tri? Does she carry Tri genes or does she just have the Tan points? Its her distinctive markings that confuse me .. Because her tan points are exactly where they should be on a tri. A few pics below. Any input would be very much appreciated. BTW I love her to death superrrrr intellegant So worth the drive shes such a great dog already.


----------



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

Here she is


----------



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

And one more


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Is her nose & mouth blue or liver? I can't quite tell, but she looks to be dilute liver with tan points (so that would be champagne, lilac, isabella, etc. with tan points). I'm not sure if that's exactly what the colour would be called, but that's the gist of it. I have dog with similar markings but in orange & white. His colour is called urajiro. Maybe someone else can give you the "official" name for hers.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Tri color is the same gene as black and tan or liver and tan but with white. So no, not technically tri in the literal sense but as far as carrying the gene, this pup would be tri (ay-ay), just without the separate coding for white markings.


----------



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

I thought ay ay was dominant yellow? I thought hers was AT.. As i read AT is the gene that produces the tan points and Rottweiler markings?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

'At' is the top dominant on the agouti (a) allele. It produces sable/smut phenotype unless there is coding for dominant black on the K allele.

There is a great website that does a good job describing basic coat color genetics.

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks. Its still all a bit confusing but I think I understand for the most part.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If she had white markings she would be a champagne or lilac tri....some breeders call it "purple tri" ......


----------



## xotiffany (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah that's why im so confused its almost like she was suppose to be a tri but something went wrong.. And the breeder had her advertised as a tri but as you said she doesnt have the 3rd color. So what im curious is to know is if she carries the Tri gene?


----------

